# Shopko, 1/2 off Halloween Sale



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Was this online or in the store? Funny story, surprised she let you live after that. I would have screamed so loud stepping on him! He reminds me of a prop I saw in Halloween City a few days ago.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Maybe I'll have to check out Target. I haven't been there since they opened here in Winnipeg.

H'ween sales already? Stores sure rush the seasons nowadays.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow! A sale already!? The store near my house is still getting their display set up as of today. It always seems like the stores in this area are the last to set up for Halloween. Nice find on your zombie though.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Was this all Halloween merch? I know the Chris March foam Halloween wigs are supposed to be in stock starting today and I wanted to pick some up.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

My Target doesn't even have props like that . Was everything on sale or was this maybe older items from previous years? or does everyone elses have props like this?


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

They've had those things online for years, but I didn't know they got them in stores. Maybe in bigger locations, or they are tired of storing them in the warehouse.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Are you sure it was Target and not Shopko? Shopko has there stuff at 50% off, but they double the price to begin with. They have Pose n Stays marked at $99 and are selling them 1/2 off for $50.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

trentsketch said:


> I know the Chris March foam Halloween wigs are supposed to be in stock starting today and I wanted to pick some up.


The target by me had those and they were really cool. They five or more different ones I think.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

My Target hasn't even put their Halloween stuff out yet. I'm very disappointed. They have a few things out like, costumes, candy and baking supplies, but no decor. I'm pretty shocked they've waited this long.


----------



## Jamesthegeek (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok, I really have to apologize, it was actually SHOPKO where I found that yesterday. Sorry, too many stops yesterday. Picked up a Wally today for $10.00 off. Fully poseable. Also, picked up a "hanging" skeleton from Spirit with a 30% off today as well. I figure I can pose him with some wire if I need.


----------



## Jamesthegeek (Aug 11, 2013)

Scatterbrains said:


> Are you sure it was Target and not Shopko? Shopko has there stuff at 50% off, but they double the price to begin with. They have Pose n Stays marked at $99 and are selling them 1/2 off for $50.



Yes, it was Shopko. My bad. And yes, I saw the $99.00 skeletons and skipped those.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

omg ... she didn't break him i hope!!!

glad she took it all in stride ... just goes 2 show that walking needs your full attention, lol!

amk


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Raspberries. I don't have a Shopko.

Oh well, I guess I'm paying full price for the Chris March wigs. I'm a fan. I've been a fan since I first met him at the NYC Village Halloween Parade years ago. Man, can that guy put together a kooky costume.


----------



## Jamesthegeek (Aug 11, 2013)

annamarykahn said:


> omg ... she didn't break him i hope!!!
> 
> glad she took it all in stride ... just goes 2 show that walking needs your full attention, lol!
> 
> amk


Nah, she was even there when we picked him out. He's all squishy rubber/latexy.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> Are you sure it was Target and not Shopko? Shopko has there stuff at 50% off, but they double the price to begin with. They have Pose n Stays marked at $99 and are selling them 1/2 off for $50.


Our Shopko didn't have the skellies when I went in there today. Kinda disappointed, last year it was a Pamida store and I drove all the way to Council Bluffs/Omaha
to shop at Shopko, about an hour and a half trip. Then right before Christmas they announce that the Pamida was being changed to Shopko and I couldn't wait to see what they would have for Halloween this year. Not much there compared to what they had at the other one last year


----------

